# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mallengjimi

## Veshtrusja

*Mallengjimi**

Botim i <<Ballit Kombetar>> Nr. 1

Edicion i Mergimit

1946*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Shqiperija e Shqiptarevet
Vdekje trathtarevet*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Miqvet te mij*
Mallengjimi! Me pelqen ky emer. Njeriu, ne mes te cilesivet 'tij, ka ndjenjen e zemres, ka mallengjimin ne radhen e pare. Cdo mengjes, pa lathitur as nje here, kemi ngritur drejt Qiellit lutjen tene, i kemi kerkuare te Madhit Zot <<Ti neve na ndihmo, bashkimin na forco, dhe dashurin na shto per Shqiperi!>>

Cili ka mundur te mos ndjeje, perpara ketyre strofave, mallengjimin e shpirtit, nje lot qe i esht' derdhur ne zemer. Lot jo dishprimi, jo hidhrimi, por nostalgji e ketij Atdheu, dhempshuri e kesaj Meme; nje lot qe zgjuan regretin, dhe, se bashku, vullnetin e perpjekjes, perspektivat e nje aktiviteti, me gjalleri, me hov. Pra, nje lot jo shterpe, por pellor, plot avenir.

Vandaku i kengevet qe permban ky botim i Mergimit, eshte nje grusht gure te cmuare. Kjo librez eshte nje kuti me xhevahire. Dhe kengetoret e cdo mengjezi, ju miqt' e mij te dashur, me enthusiazmen tuaj dhe me zerin tuaj, u jipni nje shkelqim te vecante atyre xhevahireve. Mirenjohja jone vete drejt juve, drejt Korit, qe, kur shkrep dielli, na kujtoni udhen e detyres, shtegun e sakrifices, dhe dini te kurorezoni cdo gje me nje shprese te re.

E di qe jini modeste. S'kini pretendime. Ju punoni se jini destinuare te punoni. <<Detyr' e djalerise eshte lufta per Atdhe, per nderim te Shqiperise cdo Shqiptar duhet te vdese. Ju jini sherbestare, sherbetore te Shqiperise. Dhe ju dua me tepr' akoma.

Lumo Skendo
Reggio Emilia
25 Dhjetor 1945

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Lutje*

O Zoti fuqi-madh
Ndihmona ne tani.
Te lutemi.
............Ti neve na ndihmo
............Bashkimin na forco
............Dhe dashurin na shto
............Per Shqiperi.
Per Ty flet qiell' e toke,
Nga Ti gjithshka ka dale,
Zot t'qofshim fale.
............Ti neve na ndihmo etj.
Ban, Zot, po Atdhen t'one,
Qi n'duer anmiqsh ka ra
Shpejt t'lir' m'e pa.
............Ti neve na ndihmo etj.

(Muzika e Hymnit englez <<God save the King>>)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Flamurit*

N'nji shesh njyr' gjaku nen rreze t'diellit
Zbriti Shqiponja pushoi mbi tise;
Nji flak' e kuqe n'hapsin' te qiellit
Dha drit' e zjarrin hapi n'kto vise.
...........................Perhidhu Flamur
...........................Mbi Kshtjelle t'ueja,
...........................Cerdhen e t'parvet
...........................Shqipeve rueja.

N'fushat gjelbrore, n'malet shkambore
Nji zemer rrahi, nji gjuh' u-ndi
Kaluene shekujt kapun per dore
N'gjak u pagzuene shqiptar't e ri.
...........................Perhidhu Flamur...

Iliri i hovshem t'pat Pris n'fitime
Palla e Kruetanit me Ty c'vringlloi,
Nen Ty u enden trimni t'pandime,
T'falemi o Flamur, shenj per Heroj.
...........................Perhidhu Flamur...

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Sa te rroje gjithesija*

Sa te rroje gjithesija,
Sa te rroje gjithe dheu,
Do te rroje Shqiperija
Edhe emri i Skenderbeut.

Neno ty te le shendene
Se detyra po na pret
M'fal moj nene, m'fal bekimet
Se trumbeta po na thrret.

Se detyr' e djalerise
Eshte lufta per Atdhe,
Per nderim te Shqiperise
Cdo shqiptar duhet te vdese.

(Eshte shkrojtur prej te ndyerit KOL TROMARA qysh ne rinine e tij. Kendohet cdo mengjez prej Koristevet te Mergimit.)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Hymni i "Ballit Kombetar,,*

Erdhi koha shqipetare,
Shqipetar' per Shqiperi,
Gjith' se bashku n'Ball Kombtare,
Tym e flake per liri.
.............Thrret gjaku i vllazenvet
.............Qe po shkon rrke,
.............Zani i deshmorvet,
.............Qe flasin n'dhe.
Per ket Flamur te bekuem
Kan' lidh' bes' e jan' betuem
Me i ra t'huejit me terbim.
.............Thrret gjaku i vllazenvet etj.
Kudo flitet gjuh' e t'parvet
Bij shqiponjash neve jem',
Asht <<Shqipnija e Shqipetarvet>>;
E kerkojm' e do t'a kem'.
.............Thrret gjaku i vllazenvet etj.
Vlla me pushk' me shqipe n'balle
Mbi shkembej q'urrejn' robnin'
Do t'luftojm' sa t'jemi gjalle
T'huej n'tok' t'vet shqiptar't nuk rrin'
.............Thrret gjaku i vllazenvet etj.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Mbi shkamb e gur*

Mbi shkamb e gur
Valo Flamur,
Nji Komb petrit
Nuk e korit.
............S'e l'shojm aspak,
............E mprojm me gjak.

Largou italjan,
Ktu s'ke cka ban,
Shqiptar na jem'
Nji Flamur kem'.
............S'e l'shojm aspak,
............E mprojm me gjak.

DOM NDRE ZADEJA

(Keshtu u-kendua kjo kenge ne demonstratat e 6 dhe 7 Prill 1939. Fjales italian me vone i u shtuan edhe fjalet gjerman dhe Dushan.)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Hymni i Kryengritjes*

Te lumt' pushka Vlora, Vlora,
Qi s'durove Flamur tjeter,
Korc' o lule te lumt' dora,
Cou n'kamb' Shkoder, kala e vjeter,
Cou Tirane e banja fora,
Conju t'gjith se arriti ora.
...........Zbrit mbi ne Shqipe arbnore,
...........Na prij n'Token e pergjakun
...........Bijt e lan' pa ta marr' hakun;
...........Mbi Folen-o shekullore
...........Kush vec nesh s'e ngre'Bajrakun.
Za shqiponjash - za kushtrimit
Urra djelm, permbas Flamurit,
Topi, tanksat e frigsimit
Nuk i a presin hovin burrit;
Ardhi dita e lufetimit:
Zjarr mbas shkambi, flak' mbas gurit.
...........Gjimon fusha, veton mali,
...........Sbret shqiponja m'ball kombtar,
...........Breshojn plumbat, hapet zjarri,
...........Z'bahet rob kush lind' luftar;
...........S'bahet rob, por bahet fli,
...........Bahet Flamur per Liri.

1942

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Ti, Baba Tomori...*

Hapni drit', o male, mos rrini ne re,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Mblidhuni vellezer, eni bashk' me ne,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Le te nxjerim armet qe kemi ne dhe,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Te vemi ne Vlore, flak' e batare,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Te derdhete gjaku, te shkoje rreke,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Si te paret t'one me bes' e me fe,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Si kohen e pare Njezeta kur qe,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Ja ku jan' armiqet, apo nuk i she'?
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Me shpate ne dore, ngreu Skenderbe!
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Dhe ju nenat t'ona mos qani per ne,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Per Flamur do vdesim dhe per Memedhe,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe,
Ky eshte betimi qe do bejme ne,
.......Ti, Baba Tomori, lesho nje rrufe.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Te Ura e Gjormit*
(Kenga e Hysni Lepenices)

Ku po ven' k'ta italjane,
Ku po ven' kta mercenare,
Thone vene lumit pare.*
........--Le te vene pa te Ura
........Gjejne Burrin per mbi burra.

Shkon kollona me nxitim,
Gjithe zhurm' e gjithe tym,
Shkojne larot per rrembim.
........--Le te shkojne pa te Ura
........I pret Burri per mbi burra.

Kercet pushka, dridhet zalli,
Gjemon topi, tundet mali,
Ulerin Selim Gjetani **:
........--Ikni bre, se na griu Ura,
........Paska burra per mbi burra!

Dit' e nate gjer n'agim
Vazhdon lufta me terbim,
Mba'u Hysni Abas o trim;***
........--Mbahu se perposh te Ura
........Lufton Burri per mbi burra!

Shih, pa shih si po trazohen,
Shih pa shih si shpartallohen,
Dhe per pak do t'dorezohen,
........--Se i griu qe nga Ura,
........Lepenica mbi gjith' burra!

DHIMITER BALA

* Lumi i Vlores
**Selim Kaloshi
***Hysni Kapua

----------


## Veshtrusja

*C'po qan Veri-Jugun!*

O c'po kejan Veri Jugun-o:
O ku m'i ke njato trimat-o?
....Kan rroke pushkat, kan marre malet-o
....Jane tue vdekun per toke t' veten-o.

O c'po kejan Veri Jugun-o:
O ku m'i ke njato djemat-o?
....Kan rroke pushkat, kan marre malet-o
....Jane tue vdekun per toke t' veten-o.

O c'po kejan Veri Jugun-o:
O ku m'i ke njato fshatrat-o?
....Kan rroke pushkat, kan marre malet-o
....Jane tue vdekun per toke t' veten-o.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Mrekullueshëm*!
_- Një ndër temat më të mira   të forumit!_


Përshëndetje

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Besa-bese*

Besa-bese m'dhime mori nane,
Per Atdhe jeten due m'e dhane.
......Se me shef-o, jo mos mbaj uzdaje,
......Do te vdes-o, nane nder ato maje.

Besa-bese nan'-o m'je idhnue,
Per Shqipni nan'-o me vdeke due.
......Se me shef-o, jo mos mbaj uzdaje,
......Do te vdes-o, nane nder ato maje.

Besa-bese zemren t'a kam thy',
Memedhen due ma fot se ty.
......Se me shef-o, jo mos mbaj uzdaje,
......Do te vdes-o, nane nder ato maje.

Besa-bese nan'-o ke me ndi,
Se t'ka mbete djali per L i r i.
......Se me shef-o, jo mos mbaj uzdaje,
......Do te vdes-o, nane nder ato maje.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *Mrekullueshëm*!
> _- Një ndër temat më të mira   të forumit!_
> 
> 
> Përshëndetje


Me behet qefi qe te pelqejn PrInCiPiEl.  :i hutuar: )

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Mustafa Dervishit*

Hipur kalit vjen taljani
Koken bosh m'hekur mberthyer,
Krahin pupel per t'ngallnyer,
Shpirtin-o me katran lyer
Per robri.

C'jan' kta cunat e Skenderit,
C'jan' kta djemat arbenore,
Qe kan shqipen nder krahnore,
Qe tu' knduar bijn' deshmore
Per Liri!

Nuk e qajn' jo shok't Mustafen
S'qahet djali zemer hekur
S'qahet dot luftari i vdekur,
Nder ne k'ndohet burr' i mbetur
Per Shqipri.

(U-vra nga kalorija italiane ne demonstraten qe u be ne Shkoder me 26 Korrik 1943. "Balli Kombetar" vuri ne vendin e heroizmit kete pllake mermeri te skalisur: _"Ketu me 26 Korrik 1943 plumbat italiane shtrine perdhe Puntorin e palodhun te "Ballit Kombetar" Prof. Mustafa Dervishin, i cili shkroi me gjakun djaloshar mbi token e robnueme: Shqipnija e Shqiptarevet,,_. --Sot kjo pllake eshte thyer nga te kuqet t'ane.)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Selfo Hekalit*

Gjemoi fusha, gjemoi mali,
Ra rrufeja per mbi dhe,
Se c'u-vra Selfo Hekali,
Ra deshmor per Memedhe;
.......Se c'u-vra nje djal' i ri,
.......Fali jeten per liri.
Kercet pushka neper Luar,
Sulet trimi vrull e zjarr,
Dhe kerkon t'a zer' me duar,
Isa Tosken trathetar;
.......Shpirt-katran e zemer-lik,
.......I Atdheut nje armik.
Kendon Zana trimerine
E djaloshit trim me flete,
Qe lufton per Shqiperine,
Ai vetem kundra dhjete;
.......Lumja ti moj Shqiperi,
.......Per keta heronj te ri!
Shpirt' i Selfos do' lirine,
Do' Atdhene te cliruar,
Te nderuar Shqiperine,
Trathetine te dermuar;
.......Selfo, ti mos ki merak
.......Se ke shok' qe marrin hak.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Batalioni "Besnik Cano,,*

Per n'Kosove na do t'shkojme,
Burra perpara;
Bataljoni <<Besnik Cano>>
Sulet permbi Shkja.
.......Ejani vllazen, t'i veme zjarrin
.......Anmikut barbar, qe sulmon pa pra.

Na me vllaznit Kosovare
Luftojm' krah per kra',
Bataljoni <<Besnik Cano>>
Lufton bashk' me 'ta.
.......Ejani vllazen, t'i veme zjarrin
.......Anmikut barbar, qe sulmon pa pra.

Se Kosova asht e jona,
Nuk e lshojm' aspak,
Lumo Skendo vet' ka thane
Do t'a mbrojm' me gjak.
.......Ejani vllazen, t'i veme zjarrin
.......Anmikut barbar, qe sulmon pa pra.

Amanetin do t'ja mbajme
Lumo Skendos pra,
Se ash Baba i Shqiptarizmes,
Burra perpra.
.......Ejani vllazen, t'i veme zjarrin
.......Anmikut barbar, qe sulmon pa pra.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Safet Butka*

Kur trumbeta e lirise
Thirri arbrin ne kushtrim,
Safet bir' i Shqiperise
Vrapoi malit per clirim.
.....Safet Butka djal' petrit
.....Flamurtar mbi t'gjith' u-ngrit.

Mbi shkembenj edhe mbi gure,
Ku ngre cerdhen shqipja e re,
Mbi nje pushk' mbi nje Flamure
Dha betim per Memedhe.
.....Safet Butka djal' petrit
.....Flamurtar mbi t'gjith' u-ngrit.

Dha betim se do luftoje
Vec per Komb edhe liri,
Gjer sa vendi te shpetoje
Prej mizores roberi.
.....Safet Butka djal' petrit
.....Flamurtar mbi t'gjith' u-ngrit.

Gjithe kohet u-rrefye
Shembell-drite ideali,
Per Atdhene s'u-kursye,
Gjak i deshi, gjak i fali.
.....Safet Butka djal' petrit
.....Flamurtar mbi t'gjith' u-ngrit.

Komb' i ter' do t'a kujtoje
Bir-deshmorin e lirise,
Dhe i riu do t'a pasoje
N'rrug' te 'tij te shqiptarise.
.....Safet Butka djal' petrit
.....Flamurtar mbi t'gjith' u-ngrit.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*T'falem, Shqipni!*

T'falem, o t'falem,
Shqipni e mjere!
O ty perhere
Kam me t'kujtue!

............T'falem, o t'falem,
............Shqipni-robine,
............O Heroine,
............S'kam me t'harrue.

----------

